# Best Bobcat mount in Georgia.



## wwpiga (Apr 11, 2010)

Not to brag but this is a fantastic mount.
Custom made coffee table by Floyd Stiles, Carthage, MO.
Large Male
Medium sized female


----------



## jkoch (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice indeed! Congrats on a fine work of art.


----------



## William Fivaz (Apr 11, 2010)

Great Job !!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 11, 2010)

Turned out very nice.  Fine trophy.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 12, 2010)

Great display!


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Apr 13, 2010)

very nice mount, congrats!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## wpoolxj (Apr 15, 2010)

That is AWESOME


----------



## wolf3006 (Apr 17, 2010)

Love it Great work


----------



## littleman102475 (Apr 18, 2010)

i like that


----------

